# Dating Peterson tins



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

Is there anyway to date Peterson tins? I don't see anything obvious on the outside and was hoping there was something hidden away somewhere that would tell me how old a tin was. Anyone?


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I have asked these questions many times of different producers. As far as I know the only way to guess at how old a Peterson tin is, is to compare the actual container itself to other known production runs. The large flat square tins of University Flake are more recent in my experience than the smaller rectangular tins, but beyond that I haven't sen enough of them to know what other changes have happened or when they happened. This is why I always note the date of purchase on the bottom of any tins I buy from a producer who doesn't date code them. If nothing else, I will know how long I have had my mitts on it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

The only way I have found, is that for ones that you buy at a B&M, check how much tar has built up on the white labels. The browner, the older.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Luckily, my local B&Ms have dates on their price tags. I add an additional 2-months to allow for shipping from Peterson & from the distributor.

For online purchases, I also write the purchase date to keep track.


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

Talk to them real nice and compliment their labels, they like that.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

i thought you said "twins"

my mistake


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> i thought you said "twins"
> 
> my mistake


LOL! That's actually the only reason I clicked on this link..

Them Peterson twins are waaaaaaaay hot!

-SS


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

stoked said:


> Talk to them real nice and compliment their labels, they like that.


 Flowers work for me...


----------

